# 13" Yellow Piraya



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Hello my American friends. Not posted for a while, a few of us have swam across the pond to show you what fine Piranhas we have in England.









Here are a few of my 13" Piraya, a pure sexy beast.:laugh:

Enjoy, let me know what you think.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

And a fine looking sexy Beastie!


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Alexx said:


>


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Awsome looking piraya you have, how many inches was it when you got?


----------



## massabsamurai (Mar 12, 2009)

dude stop stealing my pics. JK. Really nice colors on that piraya.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Ja said:


> Awsome looking piraya you have, how many inches was it when you got?


Cheers mate. It was 13", I got it from Zulu Warrior.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

That is indeed a sexy beast. looks gorgeous


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

LOON said:


> Awsome looking piraya you have, how many inches was it when you got?


Cheers mate. It was 13", I got it from Zulu Warrior.
[/quote]
Ok maybe he'll answere my question.


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Ja said:


> Awsome looking piraya you have, how many inches was it when you got?


Cheers mate. It was 13", I got it from Zulu Warrior.
[/quote]
Ok maybe he'll answere my question.
[/quote]

I did answer your question, it was 13" when I got it.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Woops duh! I'm curious to know how long it took to reach 13 inches. My f--k up lol.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

thats is a beautiful fish Loon


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Ja said:


> Woops duh! I'm curious to know how long it took to reach 13 inches. My f--k up lol.


No problem mate, we all do it !

Thanks Zulu.....


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice piraya Loon. Gadanga my friend Zulu. Ttfn


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

locust said:


> Nice piraya Loon. Gadanga my friend Zulu. Ttfn


Cheers mate.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

locust said:


> Nice piraya Loon. Gadanga my friend Zulu. Ttfn










I like that smiley Chris







I wont one of these back home


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

Zulu Warrior said:


> Nice piraya Loon. Gadanga my friend Zulu. Ttfn


:rasp: I like that smiley Chris :rasp: I wont one of these back home :rasp:
[/quote]
Lot of good smileys here, I like this 1 Zulu


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Zulu Warrior said:


> Nice piraya Loon. Gadanga my friend Zulu. Ttfn


:rasp: I like that smiley Chris :rasp: I wont one of these back home :rasp: 
[/quote]


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Thats a beautiful Piraya, cant wait till mine get that big.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

if it does mate you will stand in aww every time you see it mate... that fish is mega.. ive seen it.. it is over 2" thick!!



LOON said:


> Nice piraya Loon. Gadanga my friend Zulu. Ttfn


:rasp: I like that smiley Chris :rasp: I wont one of these back home :rasp:
[/quote]
Lot of good smileys here, I like this 1 Zulu















[/quote]

I've not got that one chris, but I need it in my life .. the old jerkit


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

that fish is a sight to behold... if you've never seen one that big you've never see a real pygo!!! thanks for posting Looon, and great pics!


----------



## D.D.Denham (Aug 13, 2007)

Beautiful fish!...how about calling him "tea bag"?!! Are you keeping him solo, or with others?...what size aquarium is he in?
Gotta' go, the kettle is whistling!!


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

tea bag??? why??


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

nice piraya.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Very nice piraya !!!
I hope i wont have to wait too long before mine gets that big.... in a few years !!


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that piraya is a monster and the color is stunning!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

haha these european guys crack me up. nice to have you guys around!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

nice lookin fish, you can use him as a can opener


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

carbee said:


> haha these european guys crack me up. nice to have you guys around!


Thanks Buckman. We like a laugh.


----------



## piranhovios (May 31, 2009)

LOON said:


> Hello my American friends. Not posted for a while, a few of us have swam across the pond to show you what fine Piranhas we have in England.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perfect fish...


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

piranhovios said:


> Hello my American friends. Not posted for a while, a few of us have swam across the pond to show you what fine Piranhas we have in England.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perfect fish...















[/quote]

Thank you.


----------



## Zulu Warrior (Jul 8, 2009)

carbee said:


> Beautiful fish!...how about calling him "tea bag"?!! Are you keeping him solo, or with others?...what size aquarium is he in?
> Gotta' go, the kettle is whistling!!


oh sorry I missed that :rasp:


----------



## curly (Jun 22, 2006)

Love that Piraya and it is thick as well. I've seen it in the flesh. Mine is still in the bicarb


----------



## bgregson8904 (Jul 6, 2009)

very nice lookin fish dude


----------

